# Bayside Brewer's Oktoberfest 2011



## mialee (7/9/11)




----------



## Wolfy (7/9/11)

Any details about what is on tap, what it will cost, what food is available and all that kind-of-stuff?
Need some excuses to encourage SWMBO to want to drive down.


----------



## itguy1953 (8/9/11)

$25 will get you an event glass, and 10 (who's counting) samples of all German beers. 

Some of beers we will have on tap are Schwatrzbier, Munich Dunkel, Munich Helles, German Pilsner, Hefeweizen, Altbier, Dunkleweizen, Kolsch, HellesBock, Oktoberfest, Dortmunder.

We have kranskies available from the bbq as well. 

A great way to fill in a few hours. A good feed washed down by plenty of German beers.

Barry





Wolfy said:


> Any details about what is on tap, what it will cost, what food is available and all that kind-of-stuff?
> Need some excuses to encourage SWMBO to want to drive down.


----------



## Amin (8/9/11)

what no stein of toohey's extra dry like in the photo?


----------



## WarmBeer (8/9/11)

Amin said:


> what no stein of toohey's extra dry like in the photo?


Only if you're extra cute, like in the photo.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/9/11)

Barry R said:


> $25 will get you an event glass, and 10 (who's counting) samples of all German beers.



... or possibly more than 10 samples, depending on who you know behind the bar. Hint, hint 

We will also have a range of good quality German sausages on the go, pretzels for your munching pleasure, and best of all, a 10 piece brass band playing Oompah music.


----------



## Charst (8/9/11)

WarmBeer said:


> ... or possibly more than 10 samples, depending on who you know behind the bar. Hint, hint
> 
> We will also have a range of good quality German sausages on the go, pretzels for your munching pleasure, and best of all, a 10 piece brass band playing Oompah music.




The best of all to me was the 10 german beers and a chance to try an Alt. everything else is icing on the cake


----------



## Wolfy (8/9/11)

WarmBeer said:


> ... and best of all, a 10 piece brass band playing Oompah music.


If the Oompah band is 'best of all' then either the girls on your promo-brochures are not going to be there, or you're married.


----------



## Synthetase (9/9/11)

Yeah, you need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/9/11)

Wolfy said:


> If the Oompah band is 'best of all' then either the girls on your promo-brochures are not going to be there, or you're married.






Synthetase said:


> Yeah, you need to get your priorities straight.


Damn the written word, and it's ambiguity regarding sarcasm.

Next time, I'll use smileys, okay?


----------



## cyrrus (15/1/13)

Amin said:


> what no stein of toohey's extra dry like in the photo?


LOL you know you're on a brewing forum when the guys are more interested in what beer she's drinking than the girl!


----------

